

Interactive 3D floor plan - dervondenbergen

I recently finished a project I worked on with a friend of mine.
It is an interactive floor plan of the school we are attending, of course web-based.
The different views of the building are full HD renders which get displayed via javascript.<p>The live example on the official homepage is available at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brg7.eduhi.at&#x2F;?Schule3D.
The website is in german, but there is a detailed description on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schule3d.eu&#x2F;standalone&#x2F;en&#x2F;. The code itself will be open sourced in the near future.<p>If you like the application&#x2F;site&#x2F;concept show us your love and vote for us at the cityhype contest: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cityhype.departure.at&#x2F;interaktive-gebaeudeplaene-zur-besseren-indoor-navigation&#x2F;. (It is just one quick click)<p>We would be very happy :)
======
noso
Very cool and voted!

~~~
dervondenbergen
Glad you like it noso

